# Great news! Jacqueline is adopted!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I just heard from Tami of AMAR (adoption coordinator for SoCal), that Jackie has been adopted! She has not one, but TWO mommies! YIPPEEE! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:
This brave little girl has been so brave and sweet during her horrible ordeal and we at AMAR are so happy and relieved that she was adopted into a loving home so rapidly. Go Jacqueline! So for everyone who sent healing thought, good wishes, prayers and much needed donations, Jackie thanks you from the bottom of her pretty little heart and she gives cold nose kisses to everyone.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, she's been through so much and is such a sweet baby! Such good news, crying happy tears!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news. :chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great news. She will now know what its like to be loved. Yippee!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a way to start the day! Great news!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hip hip hooray!!! Great news!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy to hear this. Another happy ending.*
*And a great new life for her.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

This is the best news I've heard all week. She deserves to have a great life with lots of love.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is such wonderful news!!! I am beyond happy for sweet little Jacqueline!!  Thanks again to AMAR for another finding a forever home for another baby in need!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great news! yeah!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am beyond thrilled.... Just finished watching the video and was so happy to see such improvement. Love that little girl and so happy she has a furever home.... with 2 mommies. :thumbsup::wub::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

What awesome news!! Prayers answered!!


----------

